# Helix 9 SI and Helix 9 DI. Issue....



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

I have a helix 9 SI at the console and a Helix 9 DI at the Bow linked. The DI on the bow works flawlessly having the transducer mounted on my fortrex. However I can say the same for the Helix 9 SI at my console with the HD SI Transducer mounted at the transom. 

The boat is fairly new to me and I didn’t have an issue the first few times out. Then all of a sudden the depth is stuck at 1.6ft, and the 2D doesn’t read anything below that. I tried restoring default settings and still nothing. It started while on the water and it happened only when the motor would be put into gear. The depth would be stuck at 1.6ft and I would have to turn the unit off and back on and it would work until you put the motor in gear. Now it just sits at 1.6ft and won’t move no matter what I do. Any help would be appreciated. I’m knew to the higher end electronics but do have a small electrical background however I don’t know where to start with these fancy things.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are you getting a temp reading? I been having problems with my helix 10 mega, it's been sent back twice for warranty work with just over 9 hours on the unit, YES 9 ONLY HOURS (no I'm not really happy with my $1700 hummingbird right now). I also have a helix 12 and I started switching transducers around and unit heads around. I found out the first time something shorted out in the head, the second time it was the transducer. 

if it was me id switch the SI unit out with the DI and see if it still reads 1.6ft, if it works as it should, id bet you have a transducer problem. how are they linked together Ethernet 5 port box?


----------



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

ezbite said:


> are you getting a temp reading? I been having problems with my helix 10 mega, it's been sent back twice for warranty work with just over 9 hours on the unit, YES 9 ONLY HOURS (no I'm not really happy with my $1700 hummingbird right now). I also have a helix 12 and I started switching transducers around and unit heads around. I found out the first time something shorted out in the head, the second time it was the transducer.
> 
> if it was me id switch the SI unit out with the DI and see if it still reads 1.6ft, if it works as it should, id bet you have a transducer problem. how are they linked together Ethernet 5 port box?


Yep temp reading is normal and I don’t think it has the 5port Ethernet box.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea, id just switch the units around on transducers. if your transom transducer is good, everything should read good, if you switch them (bow DI unit to the console SI transducer) and the DI unit still reads 1.6ft its a bad transducer. call the company and they will tell you how to proceed from there. you can use a SI transducer for DI, but you can't use a DI transducer for SI.


----------



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

ezbite said:


> yea, id just switch the units around on transducers. if your transom transducer is good, everything should read good, if you switch them (bow DI unit to the console SI transducer) and the DI unit still reads 1.6ft its a bad transducer. call the company and they will tell you how to proceed from there. you can use a SI transducer for DI, but you can't use a DI transducer for SI.


Awesome. Atleast I have a starting point. Unfortunately I won’t be on the water in my boat for 4 weeks between work and the open on Lake Norman but when I do get it tested I’ll be sure to post the results. Thanks again!


----------

